# [Closed] A Divine Theater



## WizWrm (Feb 1, 2004)

_It was....uncertainty.

I found myself (awake? aware?) over a rocky patch of ground. A cave was nearby, and standing inside the cave were two groups of humans. They were clothed in poorly-made animal skins, and some were holding long sharpened sticks. Most of the sticks were reasonably straight, and all were slightly charred around the point.

The two groups seemed to be arguing, and one man was gesticulating wildly at the opposing group. Suddenly, he turned and hurled his stick towards where I was. Both groups stopping arguing immediately.

Again, uncertainty. I watched it bounce along the ground, but I could not discern the man's purpose. I felt anger from him, rage over something unknowable, but undeniably directed at me. I reached out and touched his anger, trying to feel it. The man's face took on an odd expression, and he clutched at his arm, then at his chest.

The man fell, and stopped moving. I could no longer feel his anger. The other humans gripped their sticks and formed a half-circle. From them, too, I could now feel uncertainty._

So here's my idea for a game, which has probably been done before. It's uniquely suited to the boards, and would really be a nightmare to run face-to-face, which I why I'm trying it out here.

Those interested will take on the role of a fledgling deity of sorts. You are not all-powerful - you do have limitations. It'll be mostly freeform, since heavy mechanics defeat the purpose of such a game. However, I'm considering some sort of point-based system that dictates, in general, how much of what you can do each day. You'll find yourself first manifested in front of a primeval tribe (maybe human, maybe not), with objectives as defined by you. The tribe has only recently gained true awareness/sentience, although they already at least have some sort of social structure, tool-based intelligence, and a reliable way to get food, like any other group of advanced primates. If it helps you imagine yourself, you're sort of the personified 'collective unconscious' of the tribe - when they gained true sentience, you came into existence. Thus, as your base of followers grows, you become stronger.

The game, as it progresses, will follow the development of a world (a fantasy world, of course; magic and such exists), as you and other divinities (other PCs, of whom you will be initially unaware) shape its course. As I said before, your character won't be omnipotent and omniscient like a "true" deity, but you don't know exactly what you can do until you try. This is not a game for you to power-trip on; it's much more akin to computer-based strategy games like Civilization or Black & White, guiding your civilization and influence to grow.

Unlike the fellow in the introduction, your character has been watching your tribe for a bit and understand basic social rules, the need for food, etc. Your character first chooses to reveal himself (or herself) to the tribe just as the game opens. How he or she does so is entirely up to you.

If there's interest, I'd like to take maybe three or four people. If there is a lot of interest, I'll pick people randomly, as I expect this will be a fairly complex game to run, and it will become even more so with too many players. From potential players, I'd like a name, a short overview of some basic personality traits, and what your character chooses to look like when you first appear.

Now, a few disclaimers: this is the first game I've ever attempted to run, so expect all the usual baggage with that. I'm not a historian, nor have I studied developing cultures in much depth, so if I don't know something, I'm very likely to make it up. You should expect some degree of inconsistency. If this game becomes too time-consuming, loses its fun factor, or any other reasons conspire to make me want to stop, I'll post before calling it off, and see if anyone else wants to take on the role of gamemaster first.


----------



## Kavyk (Feb 1, 2004)

I would be interested. The concept of Black & White was always pretty cool. Do you want the requested info to be posted in this thread or perhaps emailed to you first?

name: Eilil

Overview: Eilil is a curious and intelligent semi-deity, who has observed his tribe for quite some time before deciding to reveal himself. Eilil learns. He is also an actor, fond of blending in to a situation to gain better perspective. His curiosity also leads him to wander in search of experiences and knowledge, as it currently stands. When called for, he can be bold or cautious, but he is mostly a teacher, not a fighter. He will guide his tribe as a parent, not dictating, but allowing them to learn on their own.

First Appearance:
Eilil came among his tribe, clothed in a manner strange to them, and lived among them for a time, before revealing his true nature. He shed his 'human?' form and appeared to the Tribe as a being made of pure light.


----------



## John E Smoke (Feb 1, 2004)

Count me as officially interested as well.  I'll have to give some thought to a concept, but I'm sure I can work something out.

What can I say?  Actraiser was always one of my favorite SNES games...


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm definately interested. It reminds me a little of the IR-games, and that's never a bad thing. 
---
Perhaps something like this, for starters:

Name: Ssyiaa-Yar Asveh, the Lady of Life and Death.

People: Kobolds, various draconics.

Personality: Posessive, martiarchal, expansionistic.

Appearance: The Kobold version of earth's primeval stone-age fertility godess; Big, fat, sitting on a throne of eggs.


----------



## NeuroZombie (Feb 1, 2004)

I would be very interested as well.  As a fan (although not an expert) of the old WotC Primal Order and having read through (but never played) the game Aria, I have always wanted to play in this exact type of game.  I will come up with something and post it by tomorrow at the latest, or email it to ya if you would like as per Kavyk, below.


----------



## Wrahn (Feb 1, 2004)

I too have some interest, from Populous to Black & White, the various God games have interested me.  To see some real Role Playing spin on them would seem to be an interesting idea.


----------



## WizWrm (Feb 2, 2004)

Great to see some interest!

A couple notes:

Your divinities won't be so much vastly powerful creatures, but more of a sort of spirit consciousness. When you appear, it's only in the minds of living beings, so your form isn't really your form, but just the way you want others to see you at the time.

Kavyk's outline is great, just what I'm looking for. Go ahead and post them here, since the whole game will be in one thread and you'll be watching others' progress anyway. I just expect from you that, in game, you'll keep OOC knowledge out of all your interactions and decisions.

You won't need 'domains' or 'portfolios' - not yet, at least, though you can develop things like that later on if you want to, and if the situation calls for it (maybe because of negotiation with other divinities). 

Your divinities are not aware of any other creatures beyond their tribes and the animals and such that your tribe interacts with. Also, I'd prefer that you not select a race for your tribe, since I want to totally avoid stereotypes (and anti-stereotypes, like nature-loving dwarves) as much as possible. Serpenteye, if you want to go with kobolds, I can do that, but I'd rather break away from traditional racial concepts.

Also, I'm planning on having the opening scene being when you reveal yourselves; sorry if that wasn't clear.

I'm thinking of starting no sooner than [edit] tomorrow afternoon, just as a heads up.


----------



## John E Smoke (Feb 2, 2004)

Alrighty then, here goes.

*Name*: Attar

*Overview*:  Attar is quick to laugh and even quicker to anger.  Though at times his mood is difficult to predict, he always admires and respect those who display great strength, whether it be by physical prowess or by unshaking will.

*First Appearance*: As the hunters of his tribe gathered around the fire one night and celebrated their success in defeating one of the vicious predators that endangered them as well as their prey, Attar awakened; his tribe had found its place.  With a thunderous roar of laughter, Attar sprang out of the fire itself in the guise of a man with jet black skin and the head of a lion with a fiery mane, set down his burning spear, and joined his tribe in their celebration.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 2, 2004)

Is there a little spot for me too?


----------



## NeuroZombie (Feb 2, 2004)

*Name*: Sul Peshwan

*Overview*: Sul Peshwan is the spirit of the winds along the great plains.  He/she is the force of motion that drives creativity and perserverance.  Sul Peshwan can be a gentle as a summer breeze or as violent as a winter storm and whose gender changes to meet his/her mood.

*First Appearance*: The nomads of the great plains gather in a dried, shallow river bed for a great meet.  A storm brews and the winds crash into the gathered nomads, seperating families and tribes, churning the peoples of the plains into confusion.  A lone girl-child weeps, and cries to the skies and Sul Peswan awakens.  He appears before the nomads as an ephemeral being, neither male nor female, long hair wind-blown and blows the wind away with his powerful lungs.


----------



## WizWrm (Feb 2, 2004)

Lichtenhart, sure, but you're the last one. I'm working on the intro right now, and it's taking a lot more effort than I expected, so I don't think I'll be able to handle much more than that.

However, I'm revising my estimate to being able to start as early as Monday evening, if all the characters are in by then.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 2, 2004)

*Name*: Irohim

*First Appearance*: The night was cold and the stars were shining brightly. The air was filled with trepidation, and with the desperate cries of pain of a woman in labour. Then Irohim came down from the sky, his shape that of a naked child, his body as transparent as water, dotted with stars within. He said no words, but with the warm touch of his hands he eased the woman's pain, and the child was born healthy and strong.

*Overview*: Irohim hears when his people is in pain, and comes to help. His touch closes wounds, and his tears are the rains that wash plagues away. He protects his tribe, and especially children from nightmares, and the dread of the night. He's also said to escort the souls after death. He always listens and never speaks, but sends images in dreams, or make them appear on his body. He can assume many shapes, but all will be transparent and dotted with stars. It's hard to tell his mood, but he's almost always calm and compassionate.


----------



## Wrahn (Feb 2, 2004)

*Name:*  Coreagen

*Overview:*  Coreagen doesn’t appear, but when “he” wishes, the warmth of his presence is unmistakable.  When he speaks it is through one who has devoted themselves to him or his ideals.  He is curious and patient, kind and clever.  He loves puzzles and riddles of all kind and loves innovation.

*First Appearance:*  The river people had always relied on the fish of the river to sustain them.  That year though, because of the hard winter there were less fish and the people were starving.  One morning just as the sun rose, the entire tribe felt a spiritual warmth, a feeling of joy and love.  The greatest of their fishermen, suddenly went from the normal stooped walking to standing erect and tall.  He grunted (as the River People had no language at that time) and signaled the rest of the tribe to follow.  They traveled for two days up the tributary that the river people fished and then down the great river.  None of the River people had ever been that far away from their homes, but when they arrives, they could see a flat land next to the great river in which a vast field of river tubers grew, enough food to keep the River People from starving.


----------



## Kavyk (Feb 2, 2004)

Excellent. WizWrm, Just let me know if there are any changes that need to be made to my overview or appearance. If Eilil has no physical form, then I guess the entire tribe just 'thought' he lived among them for a time.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 2, 2004)

Ok, I guess I misunderstood you, no big deal. I'll drop the kobold-concept, that was just a random idea that popped into my head, and will go with something much more generic and diffuse. Since I know nothing of the people who gave the spirit life, their collective unconcious is a mystery to me.
-

Name: Asveh

Personality traits: A warm, compassionate, demeanor disguising a cold, hard pragmatism and manipulation. Asveh cares about his people, but only as a means to an end. 

Appearance: It appears to every man, woman and child as a slightly more perfect version of themselves. In any crowd it has as many appearances as it has viewers, though it usually visits people when they are alone and/or in their sleep. 
Its first appearance was in a dream, a number of very similar dreams simultaneously. A comforting presence, a quiet voice, whispering secrets and reassurences, indistinguishable from the dreamer's own self. Over many nights a bond was forged between the spirit and the people, until the day he showed himself to the people; their own greater selves descended to lead them all forwards.


----------



## WizWrm (Feb 3, 2004)

A couple things have popped up for me; I'll do my best to get the IC thread going tonight, but it may have to wait until tomorrow. Just a heads-up.



			
				Kavyk said:
			
		

> If Eilil has no physical form, then I guess the entire tribe just 'thought' he lived among them for a time.




Well, he seemed as real as any other person - actual existence and a perfect illusion of existence (including tactile, etc.) aren't very much different, and certainly can't be discerned by the tribe where it's at in terms of intelligence, experience, and magical aptitude.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Since I know nothing of the people who gave the spirit life, their collective unconcious is a mystery to me.




Well, I'm working in some minor congruencies between tribal "personalities" and divinity personalities, so I'm meeting you halfway here.

Also, maybe this: you exist because your tribe, as sentient beings, has a subconscious need for you to exist, whether they know it or not.


----------



## Kavyk (Feb 3, 2004)

The subconscious need idea is very interesting. Our divinities influence and guide the tribe, because they are in fact the very essence of the tribe's need for guidance? How very fascinating. In Eilil's case, his people are headed for knowledge because he leads them there, since they had a subconscious desire and need for it.


----------



## NeuroZombie (Feb 4, 2004)

Hello all...

I am sorry, but I think I am going to have to pass on this PbP.  I am already in two others and my workload at work just got a bit larger so I willnot have the time to read as many posts at work.

Sorry guys


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 4, 2004)

I like the subconscious need idea as well. Irohim that way would be the embodiment of his people's desire of protection, and the help they seek to win their fears. Every star shining into him is really a dream of one of his tribesmen.


And sorry to see you go, NeuroZombie.


----------



## WizWrm (Feb 4, 2004)

Whew.

IC Thread is up!

Hopefully I didn't miss anybody.

Sorry that you had to leave, NZ. Thanks for letting me know, though.


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 4, 2004)

Are you taking anyone new because of the drop out? If so I'm interested.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 4, 2004)

What kind of climate is the Halfling plain located in? Is it a temperate grassland, mediterranean/mid-eastern plain, or a subtropical savanna? What kind of monsters and animals inhabit the plain?


----------



## WizWrm (Feb 5, 2004)

Think like the Great Plains.

Here's a nice site with a listing of animals most commonly found in that kind of area. Scroll down for links to animal listings; as for predators, it looks like coyotes, wolves, foxes, bears, mountain lions, bobcats, plus probably scattered ankhegs, krenshars, giant eagles, and maybe a few others. Did you have anything in mind?

As for pacing etc., I can run it however you guys want. We can do little blurbs of roleplay that advance the plot (i.e., one scene in which you teach them how to train birds, then whoosh!, one scene fifty years later where you teach them how to build boats, then whoosh! etc etc.) or it can be more like the IR if you prefer - you just give a general summary of what you're trying to teach/do with the tribe, then I give you the result.



			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Are you taking anyone new because of the drop out? If so I'm interested.




Sorry, I think I've got my hands full already. But I'll put you on an alternate list if someone has to drop out or something.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 5, 2004)

WizWrm said:
			
		

> Think like the Great Plains.
> 
> Here's a nice site with a listing of animals most commonly found in that kind of area. Scroll down for links to animal listings; as for predators, it looks like coyotes, wolves, foxes, bears, mountain lions, bobcats, plus probably scattered ankhegs, krenshars, giant eagles, and maybe a few others. Did you have anything in mind?
> 
> As for pacing etc., I can run it however you guys want. We can do little blurbs of roleplay that advance the plot (i.e., one scene in which you teach them how to train birds, then whoosh!, one scene fifty years later where you teach them how to build boats, then whoosh! etc etc.) or it can be more like the IR if you prefer - you just give a general summary of what you're trying to teach/do with the tribe, then I give you the result.




Hmm, thanks. I was just wondering how suitable the land was for agriculture, how much water was available for irrigation (if irrigation was even needed), and what kind of animals were available for domestication. It looks pretty good 

A normal Eagle (small) has a strength of 10, it's can carry up to 25 pounds without penlties. An advanced Eagle (2-3 HD, medium) has strength of 14 and can carry up to 58 pounds. The average halfling weighs 30-35 pounds. Would it be possible to train eagles as flying mounts for my halflings, or halfling children?
--

I'd prefer the first approach. The IR was probably too unrealistic for this kind of game. It would be silly to go from stone-age to atomic-age in a single generation (or 50). I envision this as more of a world-building game than a war-game.
If we want to incorporate a more IR-like element in the game we can do that at a later stage, when our nations have reached the early industrial era. Then it would be plausible with a rapid technological and magical evolution, and world-spanning wars and diplomacy. I like that idea. This first part of the game could be a way to determine the general culture and power-level of our nation in preparation for the war-game to come.


----------



## Kavyk (Feb 5, 2004)

Correct my post if I am wrong over in the IC thread. I am wondering if our divinities know pretty much everything we know as far as what can be eaten and hunted, how to make things, etc. Hence, I want to make sure my first post is okay when I teach them to do something besides fish and eat fruit.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 5, 2004)

So far I'm considering we have access to what our tribe thinks and remembers as a whole, so we can teach them what they could learn on their own if they put together all their knowledge: e.g. some children of my tribe noticed some fruit wooden shell floating on the shore, while some adults know how to work with wood: then I can suggest them to make a wooden shell that floats and that fits men. Could that work for you?


----------



## Kavyk (Feb 5, 2004)

Yes. Thanks. I do believe it will work nicely. It will explain the roots, I think, since most children will put almost anything in their mouths. If an adult realized that rabbits or other burrowers ate the roots and that the children didn't get sick from eating them, that could explain how Eilil would know.

Now, I just have to justify the concept of farming.


----------



## Wrahn (Feb 5, 2004)

I am looking at the information presented to me.  Forests are not a particularly good place to start a civilization as most of the time is spent gathering food rather than the agrarian model (agriculture) which allows for the beginning of culture and pursuits that do not directly relate to survival.

I kind of like the cave and the forest though, so I had thought of teaching the Sharalik of the spirits of the world and how to use those spirits to become hunter gatherers of such skill that they could pursue culture development as well as an agrarian society.

However, though you said this would mostly be freeform, I did not want to step beyond my bounds and drop magic in too early/create my own system of magic if you already had something in mind.


----------



## Kavyk (Feb 5, 2004)

My choice of an agricultural society is based primarily on geography. Flood plains tend to be fertile and excellent for farming. Also, since hunting animals seems to be out as they aren't mentioned, I am left with the agrarian model. Of course, since I am very interested in getting my folks to a point where there are enough of them to do things other than simply survive, I am quite pleased. The Nile River Valley comes immediately to mind as a parallel geographically speaking. Of course, there's no way to stop the flooding, so for a while, we'll need to be semi-nomadic.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 5, 2004)

Wizwrm, how large is the Isle of Quam? Also, I'm thinking about it as similar in climate and natural features to a Hawaii islands. Am I correct?


----------



## WizWrm (Feb 6, 2004)

In regards to knowledge:

Yes, you know everything that your tribe knows. Also, you need to consider that your divinities are vastly intelligent and superhumanly creative and clever. Since we as people are neither vastly intelligent nor superhumanly creative and clever, that will be simulated in a couple ways: first, you can bring in _reasonable_ "OOC" knowledge - for example, since your divinity knows that wood floats, he can make the "leap of insight," and figure out how to shape boats such that they can support large amounts of weight. Second, I'm letting the tribes be a little less intelligent and clever than groups of regular humans, so as to give you room to grow.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> A normal Eagle (small) has a strength of 10, it's can carry up to 25 pounds without penlties. An advanced Eagle (2-3 HD, medium) has strength of 14 and can carry up to 58 pounds. The average halfling weighs 30-35 pounds. Would it be possible to train eagles as flying mounts for my halflings, or halfling children?




I'm gonna have to inject a bit of realism into those numbers, though. I don't believe that a regular eagle would be able to carry 25 pounds and still fly; I don't even think they weigh much more than that. I have a friend who is a biologist (and a gamer), and she worked out that 100'+ dragons, would, at best, given hollow bones and bird-like body structure (very light and strong), only be able to glide downward while carrying a 150 lb. man. Fortunately, dragons have super-secret magic powers that let them fly, so we can accept them doing better than that in a fantasy world. Eagles, on the other hand, aren't magic. I would allow advanced giant eagles to carry halflings, though.



			
				Wrahn said:
			
		

> However, though you said this would mostly be freeform, I did not want to step beyond my bounds and drop magic in too early/create my own system of magic if you already had something in mind.




Go ahead and let me know what you want to try, and I'll let you know what happens.

In general: for mundane stuff, feel free to manipulate the environment as much as you want. I have a vague idea of what limits to place on this, and I'll let you know if you're starting to tire of so much divine manipulation of the world, or if you do something that's over the line.



			
				Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Wizwrm, how large is the Isle of Quam? Also, I'm thinking about it as similar in climate and natural features to a Hawaii islands. Am I correct?




Right on the money. Think maybe Kauai in regards to size.

Also, just a request: please don't use quotes. They're filling the thread up with redundant material and making it difficult for me to sort through everything. Instead, just list your name, your tribe's name, your tribe's race, and your "area," in the subject line or at the top of your post. For example:

*Attar - Orcs of the Jasad - tundra and treeline*


----------



## WizWrm (Feb 6, 2004)

All right, the next update is posted.

If there's anything you want me to do differently or change about how I'm running the game, especially stylistically or in regards to pacing, please don't hesitate to mention it.


----------



## Wrahn (Feb 6, 2004)

My intention is to teach the Sharalik magic rather than anything I would do and I am not sure that is line with what you are thinking at this point.  I went ahead and posted, if this is not in line with what you want, I can edit.


----------



## WizWrm (Feb 8, 2004)

This goes without saying, but there is definitely some stuff that your divinities are not fully knowledgeable about, especially in regards to the creation of the world, magic and magical creatures, their own abilities, and other spirits.

There are actually a couple examples of this going on right now, but specifically, the "realm of the stars," Irohim set up as an afterlife for the gnomes is not _really_ the night sky - it's more of a divine realm he set up for them.


----------



## Kavyk (Feb 8, 2004)

Sorry. I'm doing my best. I hope I'm not too far off. You have but to tell me and I will back off.


----------



## WizWrm (Feb 8, 2004)

No, you're all doing a good job. I just wanted to be sure everyone knows that some of what you do won't work out quite the way you describe it. Keep going the way you're going; the game is much more fluid when you assume that in general, the "environment" will react in certain ways. Otherwise, we'd have four times as many posts with a tenth the substance. I'm trying to let you do as much as you can. So, feel free to make some assumptions; most of them will pan out.

Also, yes; horses are native to the area where you are. I gotta run, but I'll post another update early this afternoon.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 8, 2004)

WizWrm said:
			
		

> There are actually a couple examples of this going on right now, but specifically, the "realm of the stars," Irohim set up as an afterlife for the gnomes is not _really_ the night sky - it's more of a divine realm he set up for them.



Well, as i see it, Irohim kinda sprang from the Volor's dreams, so the dreams are real for him; he _believes_ to be the son of the stars, and that dead gnomes goes to the home in the stars, because that's what the tribe dreams and thinks, but it's not necessarily true. He's really a child, a smart child, with the knowledge and imagination of a whole people, but a child nonetheless, that seeks the appreciation of his older brothers the gnomes.
So he's probably doing lots of magic things, but he isn't aware of that, and he won't be until the Volor will 'teach him'.


----------



## WizWrm (Feb 9, 2004)

Kavyk said:
			
		

> If the distance does not look too far, perhaps they might send a pair of canoes to the island.




Er, which island?



			
				WizWrm said:
			
		

> The expedition to the northwest up the river brings them to the coast, where they find a small cave system about two miles in from the shore. They can see, just on the horizon, that there is a great forest to the north.




Lichtenhart: Exactly.

Also, feel free to name NPCs yourself.


----------



## Kavyk (Feb 9, 2004)

Erm, didn't you say they saw trees on the horizon? How far is that?  I thought it was an island.


----------



## WizWrm (Feb 9, 2004)

Oh, sorry. That was the north horizon. Let me scribble a brief map in paint.


----------



## WizWrm (Feb 9, 2004)

Here we go. Sorry about that.


----------



## Kavyk (Feb 9, 2004)

Ah Ha! Thanks. That helps. Just got confused is all.


----------



## Wrahn (Feb 9, 2004)

How deep do the caves go?  The Sharalik have a fairly good map of the area around them, but is that it?  Or do the caves go deeper beyond the area that can be reasonably scouted?

It was mentioned there were predators in the caves, are there any other flora or fauna that exists down there?

Am I wrong in that the river empties into the cave system to disappear deep below or does the river spring from the caves and empty out into the forest?


----------



## Cepter (Feb 10, 2004)

I know the game is closed, but I've been following the IC thread (since a friend is involved), and I'd be interested in joining if something becomes available. Might even be fun to start primitive after the others have already developed. But obviously it's all your call Wiz.


----------



## John E Smoke (Feb 10, 2004)

Err, regarding the last update, I wasn't trying to teach any orcs magic.  I was attempting to spark the desire to create art.  You know, making actual images, in the closest way they can to Attar's visions?


----------



## WizWrm (Feb 10, 2004)

You have a map of about a mile into the caves; there are areas you have not explored yet. There is lichen, various other underground plants and fungi, fish, insects, some weasels and foxes, and a few of the more 'magical' beasts (the predators) - it's really not a great environment for animal life to flourish in.

As far as you've explored, the river starts somewhere out of sight on the prairie (you've only gone to the forest's northern edge where the prairie begns), through the forest, then down into "your" cave after flowing over the waterfall, though it does branch off a couple times both above and below ground. A couple of the aboveground branches go into smaller caves. The river keeps going for miles underground, but you don't know where it ultimately ends up.

Cepter - sorry, but I'm going to keep it at five for now. It's already taking a lot more time and way more effort than I was originally prepared for. I'll certainly put you on the alternate list after Kalanyr, though.

John - Sorry; I'll edit.


----------



## John E Smoke (Feb 10, 2004)

Not a problem.  I probably should have been more specific, and I forgot to throw in my OOC "recap" of what I'm trying to accomplish.


----------



## Cepter (Feb 10, 2004)

That's all I ask.


----------



## Wrahn (Feb 10, 2004)

WizWrm, 

Just wanted to say this is one of the more interesting experiences I have had on the PbP games and thank you for the hard work.  I too have found that I have put more effort into it than I originally anticipated.


----------



## WizWrm (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks.

Sorry for the delay; I'm having a bad week. I'll try to update tonight if I can.


----------



## Wrahn (Feb 12, 2004)

Coreagen's intention with the spiders is two fold, the first concerns their silk.  Spider silk is amazing stuff, 5 times as strong as steel, twice as strong as kevlar.  If the spiders can be trained to produce silk for use for the Sharalik, it will make great cloth, resilent and light.  Woven denser it will make good light armor.  The second idea is to domesticate the spiders, as guardians, pets and hunting animals.  As I assessed the situation the primary problem with the spiders are they weren't smart enough and too predatory to be trained.  Coreagen is trying to change them to be less predatory, friendlier and smarter.


----------



## John E Smoke (Feb 16, 2004)

Ugh, I've been neglecting this game far too much lately and I apologise for that.  I've really enjoyed it so far, but it seems most of my creative juices are being channeled in other directions.

With that said, I'd like to hand over Attar to Cepter, if he's still interested.  He's a friend of mine and from what little talk I've had with him about this game, it seems that he's far more into it than I am.


----------



## Cepter (Feb 16, 2004)

I would be interested in taking over, but I understand if you have to go down the waiting list.


----------



## WizWrm (Feb 16, 2004)

Sorry, but I did promise Kalanyr that he would be the first alternate. If Kalanyr isn't still interested, you're up. He'll be starting with a new tribe* (maybe slightly advanced), unless John wants to give him Attar, but I totally understand if you'd rather wait for your friend to come up. The Jasad will just stay in limbo until then, unless one of the other divinities comes in contact with them, in which case I'll have to decide what to do.

*If y'all've been following Asveh, you'll notice that he just made the first contact of the game with a second divinity. Kalanyr, if you're still interested, you also have the option to take over that divinity, but he's kind of in a difficult place right now and he may not be quite what you had in mind. Your choice entirely.

I don't mind that you guys read what the others are doing, but all I ask is that you keep OOC knowledge OOC. Though, when you eventually make contact (see below), you'll know what each other's tribes look like without having to have me extensively describe them.

Kavyk asked about this, and you all should know it. In regards to the planet and the chronology: Yes, you're all on the same planet. It's roughly half the size of Earth (forget gravity, maybe it's really dense or something), and maybe smaller, based on the travel times I'm giving you all; I haven't worked it out exactly. I have you all placed based on a rough description of the world, though (obviously) you haven't found each other yet. There was one "close call," a bit back, but it hasn't panned out yet.

For the timeline: you're all spending different amounts of time doing different things, so most of you aren't really "in the same time period," and in fact, some of you are as much as thirty years apart. _However_, because you'll inevitably meet each other, this is how I'm going to work it: when you meet each other, that's when the timelines of the tribes making contact will 'lock in' with each other, subject to mutual decision. That is, you'll advance time together, and can also choose to advance asynchronously (is that a word?), but you won't be able to speak with each other until you synchronize your timelines again.

This implies that some of you started "earlier," than others, since one tribe may be 'fifty years advanced,' while another may be 'five years advanced,' when they meet each other.

Did that make sense?

Also, one more thing: I'll be gone from Wednesday evening until Monday evening, with no access to the net. I'll try to get one more update in before then, but just a head's-up.


----------



## Kavyk (Feb 16, 2004)

Ah. Cool. i think I may have mentioned that I don't read anything that doesn't have an Eilil in front of it. But Yay Asveh! Way to go with the exploration and finding new friends. I may go back and read everyone else's stuff later, but for now, I like to think I'm not borrowing too many ideas from other players/divinities.


----------



## WizWrm (Feb 16, 2004)

Well, not exactly new _friends._


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm still interested. Booyah. But if John E Smoke wants to give his country to Cepter and it was pre-arranged by them, I'll waive my spot for him. Just keep me on that list please. Maybe next time I'll be luckier.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 17, 2004)

WizWrm said:
			
		

> Well, not exactly new _friends._




If by friend you mean that I enjoy his company, I guess that makes him my friend. If friendship means not killing the second party for fun and power, I guess we're not friends, even if I do like mr XP .


----------



## WizWrm (Feb 19, 2004)

All right, thank you for being generous, Kalanyr.

Cepter, looks like you're up. Go ahead and post for Attar whenever you have a chance.

Sorry, guys, I didn't get to update before leaving. I'll be back Monday afternoon/evening.


----------



## WizWrm (Feb 26, 2004)

All right, guys. I apologize for this, but I think I'm going to have to step down as gamemaster. Ever since I got back, I've found that I've just been trying to avoid updating, and by now I've realized that this game was just becoming a huge drain for me. 

The last update, believe it or not, took me nearly two hours to prepare and write up, and that wasn't time I was having fun with. It's turning into work more than a game. I'm now getting heaps of more important RL work that needs taking care of, which comes first. Even if I tried to continue, the pace would just slow to once a week or slower, and I don't want to let the game just sputter out like that. I think it was a mistake to make my first entrance into GMing with such an ambitious project, as I did warn in my first post that this might be the result. I'm sorry. I may try to start another game, but it will be farther in the future and more limited and traditional in scope.

However, I did promise that I'd try to find someone else to run the game if I found myself unable to continue, rather than let you guys fall off into oblivion with the rest of the failed PbPs and vanished GMs. I can tell you guys are having a lot of fun, and I'd rather not let this game die in any case. So, before asking around, I thought I'd turn to you guys and see if any of you are interested in running this. I know you are all great writers and have an interest in this type of game (obviously), and I think it would be best if one of you could run it in my stead. If one of you is interested, I'll send you my notes (they'll be a bit sketchy and unorganized) and give you an overview of what's going on "behind-the-scenes" for each player, a bit of what I had planned, briefly "how the world works," plus a loose description of the geography, etc. I'll remain available for questions or clarifications if needed. Obviously, if one of you guys wants to GM, your tribe will either fall into limbo or go to Kalanyr, as you decide. If you'd rather not hand it over, I would ask that you let Kalanyr start up a new one, since he's been very patient in waiting.

If none of you are interested in taking over, I'll open it up to the general populace (preferably people I know and who have been following this game, if there are any who meet both those criteria), though if you guys know someone specifically you feel would make a good GM, I can ask them. If you have comments, suggestions, or concerns about someone else taking over the game that you'd rather remain private, you can e-mail me at wizwrm@yahoo.com


----------



## Wrahn (Feb 26, 2004)

Ugg, sorry to see it happen Wiz, but do what is fun for you.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 26, 2004)

I had a suspicion this would happen, but that doesn't make it any less sad. Thanks for DM-ing the game for as long as you did. I've enjoyed it. 
I'll consider taking over as the Gamemaster, if noone else is willing.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 27, 2004)

WizWrm, it was great till it lasted, and that is all that can be asked to a PbP.
Good luck with your work!


----------



## WizWrm (Feb 28, 2004)

OK, Serpenteye, thanks for volunteering. I just shot you an e-mail with what you need to know, and I can answer more questions if you have them.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 29, 2004)

All right, I'll give this a shot. I have a bit of reading to do, but I'll post something IC within a day or two.

Asveh will probably be retired, unless Kalanyr or someone else takes over.

Btw, WizWrm, could you edit the title of the thread so that the alternates will know that there's a new spot open in the game?


----------



## Cepter (Mar 1, 2004)

First, sorry to see you go Wiz, but obviously it's completely understandable.

Second, welcome to your new role Serpent. Let's get this bacl on the road. Also, I'd suggest you set up a new OOC thread. That way, you have control over titling and whatever else you might find useful.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 1, 2004)

Hi, all. 

I'll leave the Asveh be I think (amongst other things I don't have time to sort out the 10000000000000+ plans, diplomacy,deciet and treachery you probably have running with them SE. )

So what am I supposed to do ? 

It's a shame to see you leave WizWrm this was a cool idea. Reminded me of the 3rd IR (hmm was that a complement?).


----------



## Kavyk (Mar 2, 2004)

Sorry it took so long. Was a great game, Wiz. Sorry it became so much work. 

I can't really continue as Eilil, so my spot opens up as well. I just don't have time for it right now, either.

Thanks a bundle.


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 2, 2004)

Welcome Kalanyr. This is a bit like an IR, and I'm planning to create some new rules to eventually take it in that direction. I won't be able to commit as much time and effort to this as Edena did to his games, just so you know. I'm basically a very lazy person, most of the time.

I'm going to give you a choice of race and the general climatic zone you want them in. Preferably a core player-race. I'll let you select of a handfull of late stone-age technologies that your people will know so that you won't be behind the other players in development. 


Kavyk, sorry to see you go. I won't recruit any more players for now. Maybe later, when I've gotten a better feel for how to run it.


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 5, 2004)

I'm sorry guys, but it turns out that I'm not going to have the time to DM this game for the next several weeks. It would require too much of my time and effort to make it enjoyable for everyone and I have to prioritize my real life. I'm willing to remain a player, if we get another DM or WizWrm comes back, but that's all I can commit to this game. 
 It was fun while it lasted.
I'll see you around.


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 5, 2004)

Thanks for the thought Serpenteye, seems like fate is in the way of the game.  Maybe, if we can't find someone else to run Wizwrm will post his notes.


----------



## WizWrm (Mar 5, 2004)

All right - is anyone else interested in running the game? If not, would you (as a group) rather that I look for an outsider to run Divine Theater, or would you rather for me to close the game?

gotta run


----------



## WizWrm (Mar 7, 2004)

WizWrm said:
			
		

> Would you (as a group) rather that I look for an outsider to run Divine Theater, or would you rather for me to close the game?




Anybody?


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 7, 2004)

I think it has been long enough now that it would be difficult to start again.  If you find someone I am willing, but at present, it look unrealistic.


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm willing to stay on as a player.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 8, 2004)

Honestly, at the present time it would be difficult to me to stay even as a player. As much as I like this game and its concept, I have to bow down.


----------



## WizWrm (Mar 8, 2004)

Okay.

It looks like it would be better just to throw in the towel. Thanks for playing, everyone, and I hope y'all had a good time. For the curious, here's a copy of the e-mail I sent Serpenteye about how things work.



> Howdy,
> 
> Thanks for offering to GM. Here's everything I can think of that you'll need to be able to run the game.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 8, 2004)

Well, thank you for running again Wizwrm.

Just out of curiousity, why wouldn't the Treant talk to me?

I was going to attempt to make friendly contact with the spiders, was that going to be possible?

I had my very own evil diety to mess with, and I never got to interact, oh well, such is life.


----------



## WizWrm (Mar 8, 2004)

The fey divinity was concerned with the preservation of its followers as they stand, and new fey aren't born very often. Thus, in any contact with other divinities - especially those more powerful than it - it was worried about losing followers as converts (or killed in a fight, even). Its fey had strict orders to stay away from you and avoid interaction with your people. However, you approached one of its treants anyway, so it did what any extremely powerful but childlike entity would do - it ignored the problem. When you tried to start a fire, it decided that that was a bigger threat to the safety of its followers, so it stopped you, and told you to stop trying to make such a great effort to contact it.

You did make contact with the spiders.  I assume you mean the more intelligent ones. They were vicious and very predatory, so it would have depended on how you tried to contact them. They weren't ruled by the fey divinity.


----------

